# 

## Newfie

Wiem że juz było bo sama czytałam ale nie mogę teraz odnaleźć   :cry:  
Podpowiedzcie ile muszą schnąć wylewki przed układaniem na nich gresu oraz paneli, a ile tynki gipsowe przed malowaniem i kładzeniem glazury? Właśnie zaczeli mi kłaść maszynowo tynki i zastanawiam się na kiedy umawiać fachowców do dalszych robót...
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## ryba7070

Witam! Mam już położone tynki cementowo-wapienne, przede mną wylewki z miksokreta. Facet od wylewek twierdzi, ze trzeba poczekac przynajmniej miesiąc aby móc kłaśc gres, z tynkami mam zaczekac az wyschną a ile to potrwa, nie mam pojęcia  :big grin:  Pewnie dużo zależy od pogody a ta jak wiadomo, kapryśna jest... W sumie mam umówionego kafelkarza na koniec maja i mam nadzieję,, że to w zupełności wystarczy!

----------


## Cypek

Wszystko zależy od sposobu suszenia.
Jak będzie ciepło i przewiewnie to 4-6 tygodni.
Jak zimno i wilgotno to i nawet do 3 miesięcy.
Ważny jest też układ pomieszczeń, ściany wyschną szybko, narożniki dużo wolniej.

----------


## KonradJot

> Wszystko zależy od sposobu suszenia.
> Jak będzie ciepło i przewiewnie to 4-6 tygodni.
> Jak zimno i wilgotno to i nawet do 3 miesięcy.
> Ważny jest też układ pomieszczeń, ściany wyschną szybko, narożniki dużo wolniej.


a ja wczoraj rozmawiałem z parkieciarzem i koleś mówi że aby nie było problemów  później z deskami bądź z parkietem wylewka musi schnąć nawet i ponad 270 dni - to z jego doświadczenia.Koleś mówię że często jak ktoś mierzy przyrządem powierzchniowo to się okazuje że już można kłaść a on jeszcze robi próby z nawierceniem wylewki i pobiera próbkę betonu i często okazuję się że jeszcze głęboko jest wilgotny. Oczywiście są jakieś superanckie i b.drogie wylewki co są niemalże od ręki "suche" ale to spory wydatek porównując ze zwykłą wylewką.
KOnrad    :Wink2:

----------


## Newfie

Dzięki, ja na szczęści nie mam parkietu   :Wink2:  Wprowadzić się zamierzam we wrześniu, więc te 270 dni schnięcia...   :Wink2:

----------


## rpawlak

W grudniu 2007 robiłem wylewki z miksokreta.
Wczoraj parkieciarz zrobił pomiar, wyszło 0,7% (maks dla parkietów to podobno 2%).
Dom nieogrzewany stał całą "zimę" i często był totalnie wietrzony.

----------


## MOLLAN

Wietrzyć, wietrzyć i jeszcze wietrzyć. kiedyś najpierw robiło się tynki, a potem wstawiało okna to było lepsze, ale kiedyś tak nie kradli na budowach (chyba). Tak czy inaczej przy czasie schniecia decydujące znaczenie ma wentylacja.

----------


## Sasha

U mnie jest specjalny program do wygrzewania posadzek - trwa ok 3 tygodni.
Wszędzie ogrzewanie podłogowe

----------


## tacim

czy na pewno wygrzewanie podłogówki jest tożsame z jej wysychaniem czy nie musi być miesiąc i wtedy podłogówka jak to jest ???

----------


## weektorm

Czas schnięcia wylewek i tynków jest uzależniony od kilku czynników. Co ekipa, to różne proporcje składników zaprawy. Niby są pewne wytyczne co ile czego, ale odchylenia od tych wartości występują zawsze. Zawsze zaprawa gotowa (w workach) inaczej schnie niż sporządzana na placu budowy. Następnym czynnikiem jest pora roku w jakiej przyjdzie schnąć naszej ścianie czy posadzce. Kolejny problem pogoda. Co innego gdy dom schnie w czasie słonecznej, wietrznej jesieni, a mokrej wiosny. Jeszcze jedna zależność to grubość naszej wylewki czy tynku. Są przypadki gdzie na jednej ścianie w pewnym miejscu jest 2cm tynku a w innym 6 (bo np. nie ma pionu). Tak jak przedmówcy wspominali bardzo istotną rolę odgrywa wentylacja. Osobiście wyznaję zasadę, że wytynkowany dom powinien około roku postać sobie w takim stanie, żeby to wszystko odparowało. Nie ma później sytuacji, że po ścianach nam się jednym słowem leje

----------


## tacim

dokładnie tak tylko czy można wygrzewać podłogę świeżo wylaną.

----------


## FlashBack

> dokładnie tak tylko czy można wygrzewać podłogę świeżo wylaną.


nie

----------


## tacim

i o to chodziło czyli leję czekam ok miesiąca i wtedy zaczynam wygrzewanie tak?

----------


## finlandia

> Dzięki, ja na szczęści nie mam parkietu   Wprowadzić się zamierzam we wrześniu, więc te 270 dni schnięcia...


Co prawda stara to wypowiedź...ale wcale nie trafiona. 
Parkiet ma swoje wymagania i dobrych wykonawców którzy mierzą wilgotność posadzki, bo pomyłka dużo kosztuje. 
A panele to niby są wodooporne? ?Ile ja już widziałem paneli które się podniosły.. bo miały za mokro.

----------


## tacim

a co będzie z kaflami  :smile:

----------

